# employment visa for uk citizen problem



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all,

My company has applied for my employment visa in one of the dubai airport free zones. I am a UK citizen born in England but with an arabic name.

The visa authorities have now asked to see my birth certificate attested. I am worried that they may reject my visa, why would they need to see my birth certificate if I am British and born in uk?

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Because they want to double check themselves by seeing your birth certificate. 

Were your parents born in the UK? Are you also a citizen of any other country?


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi thanks for getting back to me. Yes I was born in the UK, however my parents were born in syria. I only hold 1 passport and no other nationality. 

Please let me know what you think? 

Thanks!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I am not the mod on this board and have never lived in Dubai but one thing I have seen on this board on lots of occasions is people being rejected due their parents nationality or other nationalities they hold even if not claimed. 

I dont know if Syria is on their list of no countries but there are several where they wont grant visas to people from or originating from.


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi thanks, but my parents have been British nationals for 40 years! They were born in syria


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> I dont know if Syria is on their list of no countries but there are several where they wont grant visas to people from or originating from.


Sadly there is also a clamp down in the UAE giving Syrians visas here, it's all to to with Assad and politics, looks like you're involved through no fault of your own.

All i can suggest is you go through the process, let's face it what other options do you have?


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am not a syrian national though, I was born in the UK and hold a British passport


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sammyg84 said:


> I am not a syrian national though, I was born in the UK and hold a British passport


Which I understand totally, unfortunately the UAE looks at names and summises. As I said, not your fault.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Rascal shifted the thread here as saw you online, I thought this would be the case  I've seen people who have never even been to the country their parents where born, not citizens and parents not been back in many years be rejected. 

Fingers crossed that the birth certificate helps as it doesn't show parents birth place so maybe?


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes my birth certificate shows where my parents were born. 
I have friends who recently moved to dubai with syrian parents but are British nationals. So hopefully it should be ok


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: do let us know how you get on.


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks I will, sure it will be fine


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are two types of birth certificates, as far as I know, the short and long ones. The former doesn't show your parents' information but the latter does. I would imagine the latter would be required. Unfortunately, there are issues with visas here for folk with a Syrian heritage. Hopefully, you will be fine. Good luck - let us know how you get on.


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi bedou girl have you got experience of that how are you so sure that there are issues with syrian heritage?


----------



## sammyg84 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also I lived in the UK all my life and was born here with no ties to syria. My worry was to do with my birth certificate not the fact my parents were born in Syria. I don't even speak Arabic!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There is nothing you can do. Just apply and see what happens. 

The authority care or not care based upon rules which are never shared with anyone. 

If you are of Syrian heritage then they will make their assessment of the risk to them and no amount of 'explaining' will make any difference. 

Just apply, expectations low but hopes high


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The UAE take national security very seriously - for obvious reasons.
We are not privy to their decision making process - but it does not take much imagination to think that people in your position - British citizens of two Syrian parents, who have not necessarily even travelled to Syria - could be viewed as the perfect "sleepers", so might come under closer scrutiny than people of different descent.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello

I'm from the UK and just got my visa. I'm of Indian origin and don't even speak the language.

They asked for my birth certificate attested and it all sorted out fine. 

I think its just for security.. nothing sinister 

Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> Hello I'm from the UK and just got my visa. I'm of Indian origin and don't even speak the language. They asked for my birth certificate attested and it all sorted out fine. I think its just for security.. nothing sinister Good luck!


You're not correct I'm afraid. There are certain checks that only certain nationalities go through and what has been posted on this thread is absolutely right. Unfortunately, OP will not know unless they try. I've got two very good friends who are Syrian (Druse and Christian) - the latter has now left - who live/d here but I've also heard of other Syrian nationals being rejected or even sent home because of their heritage/their specific religious beliefs because they are considered to be a 'risk'. The only way to find out is to try and see what happens. At least, there is a chance for OP because they are being asked to provide an attested birth certificate. Many others may not even get that far.


----------

